
Speed Glitch on Shared Electric Scooters - scootertalk
https://scootertalk.org/viewtopic.php?p=11301#p11301
======
scootertalk
Consumer Reports recently wrote an article about a speed glitch based on the
information they found on the ScooterTalk forum. The glitch impacts the Segway
Ninebot e-scooter in the fleets on Bird, Lyft, VOI, and more.

By following a few simple steps the scooter will rocket past the governed
speed implemented by the city to 20+ mph (30+ kph).

Here are the steps:

(1) Begin riding the scooter

(2) While holding the throttle down press hard with your foot on the rear
fender break to bring the scooter to a brief stop

(3) While continuing to hold the throttle release your foot from the rear
fender

(4) The scooter will rocket to 20+ mph (30+ kph)

Here is a link to the Consumer Reports article.
[https://www.consumerreports.org/product-safety/safety-
glitch...](https://www.consumerreports.org/product-safety/safety-glitch-lets-
some-electric-scooters-exceed-local-speed-limits/)

